# Dark Rabbits Blackmoore/EU  PVP Gilde



## DarkRabbits (19. September 2016)

*Die Dark Rabbits suchen weiterhin nach aktiven neuen Membern die der Horde gerne mal das Fell über die Ohren ziehen möchte.
Wir sind eine reine PVP Gilde und pflegen den ständigen Zwist zwischen der Allianz und der Horde.
Wenn Du gerne Open World , BG´s, Arena oder RatedBattlegrounds spielst und dabei eine gute Community zu schätzen weißt dann bist du bei uns an der richtigen Adresse.

Zur Zeit benötigen wir weitere PVP Healer.

www.DarkRabbits.de

Ronníe#2971*


----------

